# I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide...anyone else?



## candaysee (May 23, 2007)

As a teenager I had really bad skin and I went to many doctors and dermatologist. I used Benzoyl Peroxide for a little while and then my face would start swelling up




. I used alot of stuff but the one thing that helped me was Retin A. Now that I am 31 years old my acne for some strange reason is starting up again......My insurance won't cover the prescription strength acne treatments like Differin and Retin A because I'm older than 21!!!!! Isn't that the craziest thing. I guess they think adults don't have acne



. Anyway's do any of you ladies know of any over the counter acne treatments that I can use that does not have Benzoyl Peroxide in them?? Also any that help my oily oily skin.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I know my sister in law has the same problem.

Have you tried salicylic acid products? I know I prefer BP to it, but if BP is not an option maybe that would be a good choice..........

Sulfur products also work VERY well for me.

Mario Badescu has very good sulfur &amp; salicylic acid products that I like. I highly recommend them.


----------



## magosienne (May 23, 2007)

definitely salicylic acid. maybe try neutrogena like acne wash or clear pore wash. that sucks about your prescription. adult acne is so more frequent than people think.


----------



## Solimar (May 23, 2007)

I am allergic to BP as well. Though I am 20 years old...so...

However, use a BHA, like from Paula's Choice -- I use it, it's great. It definitely helps. What insurance do you have? Is there any way you can switch? That is so lame that they won't cover an Rx.


----------



## candaysee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I may try out the Mario Badescu products as Fishchick suggested. I have used salicylic acid in cleansers but it hasn't really helped me alot. Sincerely Me where can I get Paula's Choice products?

Thanks again!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 23, 2007)

I too am allergic to b.p. I very much recommend Neutrognea Rapid Clear Acne Defense Lotion (not the spot treatment, but the one for all-over) I can honestly say it is the most effective over the counter acne treatment I have ever used...


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2007)

I use a prescription called Neo Medrol - topical anti bacterial lotion. I use it with Retin A, whenever I feel a break out coming on. It cost me about $25 Canadian. And it works great.

I am 43 and still use Retin A for acne. If your doctor writes a note saying that the medication is for acne, regardless of your age, won't you insurance consider that?


----------



## candaysee (May 23, 2007)

Yeh, Cyw1 I am checking with my doctor about that. Thanks Jessie I may try Neutrogena Rapid Clear Acne Defense Lotion. is it light? Cause my skin is really oily .......


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 24, 2007)

Green clay masks as spot treatment helps a lot.


----------



## Solimar (May 24, 2007)

Hey, it's just paulaschoice.com, then at the top, click "skin care", and when you get to that page, click "exfoliants". It is there. I have not seen BHA's in stores, though there may be some, I'll google it.


----------



## xEdenx (May 24, 2007)

Yes. I agree.

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Green clay masks as spot treatment helps a lot.


----------



## jessimau (May 24, 2007)

I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide too. Try salicylic acid in something other than a cleanser. A topical treatment will have much more effect because it's on your skin much longer. I really like the Biotherm Acnopur treatment gel, which you can get at Biotherm : natural skincare, anti aging, natural beauty product. It doesn't over-dry your skin and it's 2% BHA, which seems to be the highest concentration in the skin care products I've seen.


----------



## mac-whore (May 24, 2007)

i know of a site online where you can order perscription acne meds without a perscription &amp; it's pretty inexpensive ( and legal lol ). PM me if you're interested =]


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 24, 2007)

avon has some great products like facewash and mark has some really good topical stuff for overnight treating that doesnt have BP ...got to meetmark.com or shopavon.com and click on find a representative in your area! good luck, i live in hawaii and im a sales rep, not sure where u live but if u need something u can let me know...aloha~deb


----------



## Solimar (May 24, 2007)

Oh, something else to share. People mentioned the green clay masks? Like the Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask? It has sulfer in it which is used to treat acne...so anything with sulfer should help your skin (while being gentle -- or at least gentler).


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sincerely Me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, something else to share. People mentioned the green clay masks? Like the Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask? It has sulfer in it which is used to treat acne...so anything with sulfer should help your skin (while being gentle -- or at least gentler). you can simply buy some green clay in a health food store (mine cost me 4â‚¬ for 500g) and mix it with some water and EO. i also like the instant purifying mask from DÃ©clÃ©or, it cost me around 20â‚¬ (26US$).


----------



## jessica9 (May 25, 2007)

i'm allergic to b.p. too. i consider myself lucky that i couldn't use it as a teen because now they know it accelerates aging!


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

*My skin can't handle anything that isn't the most feather-light version of gentle you can imagine. So Benzoyl Peroxide and Salicylic Acid are both definitely not in my routine! I find that clearing my skin up requires gentle products that cater more to care and sensitivity. Anti-pimple or anti-oil anything will immediately break me out. *


----------



## Kathy (May 29, 2007)

You might also think of trying some Tea Tree Oil products. They work great for acne/oily skin and it's a natural ingredient.


----------



## cool_change (Jun 23, 2007)

check out products with salicylic acid, and aha.


----------

